# Liquid carbon optimized time?



## jack-rythm (6 Feb 2013)

I know people kick off their co2 kits a couple hours before lights on. Is there point in me doing this with liquid carbon? Is there an optimal time to dose it does it not cycle the tank in the same way, u feel people that are opting to use LC like me wonder this quite often so thought I would create a new thread about it..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clonitza (6 Feb 2013)

I've been keeping a scape with only LC for two years now and I dose it every morning and I found out that skipping a day or two doesn't harm the tank but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't keep a tight schedule.
Also remember that when the plant mass increases you need to add more to cover the plant's needs.


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Feb 2013)

Yeah I understand that clonitza, but thanks again . My main question was should I be dosing before lights come on like you would inject pressurized co2, or does this not matter when in liquid form?


----------



## Jason Greenslade (6 Feb 2013)

clonitza said:


> I've been keeping a scape with only LC for two years now and I dose it every morning and I found out that skipping a day or two doesn't harm the tank but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't keep a tight schedule.
> Also remember that when the plant mass increases you need to add more to cover the plant's needs.


 
Thats interesting , I was thinking of using this in a nano i am considering.  Is the dosing instruction on the bottle appropriate for heavily planted tanks or where do we start in terms of how much to use?


----------



## clonitza (6 Feb 2013)

They say it stays in the water for 24 hours so I don't think it matters if you dose it before or after if you dose it everyday.
I usually add it when I wake up, sometimes after the lights come on. 

LE: Use 1ml/50l for a nano and divide it to the volume of the tank.


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Feb 2013)

so you believe there is no optimum time, im aware that it lasts for 24 hours but I want it to be put in at the most convenient times possible. I know this is almost not important but I was just bored and wondering if I could get any science out of the matter  I know that dosing LC then brings the tank under the HIGH TECH category so I was curious to know whether or not there was really a specific time to be dosing, or as we both know that due to the 24 hour life span, does it not really matter.. I dose mine before lights come on as I have uni or work in the mornings at about 10am. my lights are set for 11.30-6.30pm I cant dose later because im out but I could reschedule the light period if it did actually make a difference. Maybe im just being pedantic.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

Liquid for is readily available for plant uptake. They say dose it before and as close to lights on as possible, to maximise life in the aquarium.

Or if you think about it, as it has a life of up to 24 hours, and your photoperiod is 10 max, its not really worth worrying about, just dose whens easiest.

Putting yourself out of your way and keeping to strict schedules will become tiresome, and in the long run be detrimental.


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2013)

I think there's a couple of threads on here (ill try and find them) claiming lc has a half life of 12 hours so better to dose before lights on, personally though I dose before I go to work because its easy for me and my lights are all on evening so I can see my tanks, like nath says don't overcomplicate your life if your plants are healthy then it's all good


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2013)

Changes in Liquid Carbon concentration and algae | UK Aquatic Plant Society more info in this link


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Feb 2013)

cheers lads


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2013)

if you can dose it just before lights come on would be more advantageous, since I got my dosing pump running and now dose LC an hour before lights I have seen a huge improvement in plant health and tank pearling more and quicker also.


----------



## Jason Greenslade (6 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> if you can dose it just before lights come on would be more advantageous, since I got my dosing pump running and now dose LC an hour before lights I have seen a huge improvement in plant health and tank pearling more and quicker also.


 
That sounds good to me.  How much LC do you dose and for what water volume LD ?  And you mention pearling, which I gather is mostly associated with high lighting, so can you tell us what your lighting regime is ? Do you also add EI ferts (and persumably injected CO2 as well) ?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2013)

Its on my Rio 125, I do run pressurised CO2 at a very high level and supplement LC to increase the carbon content and keep algae away. I am using Tropica ferts at the moment (been too lazy to make my own). I do run high light 6x24w over the tank, but my plants pearl with just 2x24w tubes on! All 6 are only on for around 3 hours then it drops down to 2. Total photo period of 7 hours.


----------



## AndyFJ (11 Feb 2013)

I dose when I leave for work in the mornings at 8am. Light doesn't come on until around 2pm.


----------



## rolexbene (12 Feb 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me if it fits with your schedule, guessing you don't have dosing pumps. Is it for your new cube build? What LC are you using this one? I don't really have any experience with LC but couldn't you get some feedback from using a drop checker and looking at the available carbon in the morning.
GLUTARALDEHYDE -50% Solution - GLUT5 - Liquids | Bonnymans


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me if it fits with your schedule, guessing you don't have dosing pumps. Is it for your new cube build? What LC are you using this one? I don't really have any experience with LC but couldn't you get some feedback from using a drop checker and looking at the available carbon in the morning.
> GLUTARALDEHYDE -50% Solution - GLUT5 - Liquids | Bonnymans


I guess I could get a drop checker... Saying that there not the most accurate of tools, just a mere guide. My plants tell me what I lack and I'm becoming to understand them pretty well. they seem healthy, my Cuba was pearling last night so that's a good sign. My p.helferi could do with more co2 but its not completely suffering. I dose LC 2ml a day every morning and dose 6ml NPK every morning too, with a 30-50% water change on the every 3Rd day. From what people have said I'm not going to start worrying about times, as long as it's a consistent think I'll be fine. I got hold of about 7 seachem flourish excel bottles for about 30 quid a few months ago along with a load of other stuff so don't mind dosing what I am currently. I was looking into an auto doser but the price is to be avoided unfortunately geezer. I'm only a student! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (12 Feb 2013)

You're doing pretty well getting your HC to pearl using LC in my 20L nano i see no signs of this with my HC or staurogyne repens although adding 0.7ml LC per day + 6ml carbonated water + 2ml EI ferts daily + 11watt for 6 hours.Growth is present but slow is only 3 weeks old though.I think the dropchecker will only measure co2 gas not LC mate.Cheers mark


----------



## Aron_Dip (12 Feb 2013)

rolexbene said:


> I don't really have any experience with LC but couldn't you get some feedback from using a drop checker and looking at the available carbon in the morning.


I might be wrong here but I thought you couldn't use a drop checker to measure the LC as there needs to be a gas exchange in the water column for it too read?


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> I might be wrong here but I thought you couldn't use a drop checker to measure the LC as there needs to be a gas exchange in the water column for it too read?


I think your right mate, its a completely different form of Co2.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2013)

It shouldn't really pearl from LC alone. As it doesn't work in the way that pressurised c02 does. The plant doesn't have to work as it does either with LC, from my understanding the LC mimics the already converted sugars that pressurised produces. My guess is that the plants are using the water changes, along with the decent amount of nutrients and distribution. This way you're getting pearling.


----------



## Aron_Dip (12 Feb 2013)

Gas co2 changes the PH in the water witch the drop checker looks for? I think lol


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> You're doing pretty well getting your HC to pearl using LC in my 20L nano i see no signs of this with my HC or staurogyne repens although adding 0.7ml LC per day + 6ml carbonated water + 2ml EI ferts daily + 11watt for 6 hours.Growth is present but slow is only 3 weeks old though.I think the dropchecker will only measure co2 gas not LC mate.Cheers mark


As for growth I cant complain. ALTHOUGH, my cuba does not seem to be running in any direction. It just stays were it is and grows up and outwards, I was thinking about breaking it up and spreading it but it seems happy to just sit and be happy and green so im not going to disturb it. Once my cuba has grown in my bowl I may transfer some over. Sorry to hear your not receiving the same effects, keep up with the carbonated water, I thin this is very important.


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> My guess is that the plants are using the water changes, along with the decent amount of nutrients and distribution. This way you're getting pearling.


What do you mean by this ian? Most evenings I see the same thing with my cuba. My carbonated water, LC and NPK, I assume makes it do this. I did not know that I must have gassed forms of co2 to form pearling? How do you explain what my cuba is doing? are you saying there are different reasons for pearling? Im not exactly clued on with why and what pearls sorry mate.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2013)

Sorry, I didn't realise you was dosing carbonated water...there's your answer.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (12 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> As for growth I cant complain. ALTHOUGH, my cuba does not seem to be running in any direction. It just stays were it is and grows up and outwards, I was thinking about breaking it up and spreading it but it seems happy to just sit and be happy and green so im not going to disturb it. Once my cuba has grown in my bowl I may transfer some over. Sorry to hear your not receiving the same effects, keep up with the carbonated water, I thin this is very important.


Will keep up the carbonated water in my other 20L nano with co2 via diffuser  different story pearling HC,hairgrass,staurogyne,cryptocoryne,Anubias and rotala growth much quicker obviously thats co2 for you!Is a fair bit older though this tank.Maybe worthwhile a bit of a trim on your HC and replant of the cuttings to help it spread out on the substrate .Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Cheers Ian.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

